# scholarship



## a.etesam (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi to all
I want to know is there any scholarship in water engineering for UTS?
I want to know, can i have scholarship for Phd in one of the university of Sydney?


----------



## trongbang86 (Jun 29, 2011)

you can check out by yourself in this page: Scholarships

you can see a list of scholarships along with their criteria. For each one, you have to see if it's for international students or local students.


----------

